
Www subdomain is removed even when it isn't the leftmost subdomain - emeraldd
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=881694
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17927972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17927972)

------
emeraldd
Looks like the private bug is no public ..

